# new DSLR user, choosing between Canon bodies and lenses



## meluveitie (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello all,

I am new to the DSLR world (I have used the Canon Rebel XSI but still very novice) so I apologize in advance for any amateur stance I may have on this topic, but I'm really looking to get some good advice from more experienced users. I'm looking for a good Canon camera body that I can upgrade easily with high quality lens, yet still want a good quality body if I happen to seek out photography more professionally. I've mostly settled on choosing between the the T3i, the 60D, and the 7D. I am primarily interested in shooting cityscapes, architecture, indoor and low light/night shots. I am confused as to what lens(es) to start out with as I was told not to get the kit that typically comes with the body and buy the glass separately. The only thing I've been consistently recommended to purchase is the Canon EF 50 mm f/1.8 II, since I'm interested in high quality indoor and low light shots, but I know this has no zoom capability and even though I don't plan on making the zoom function a primary interest as of yet (I hear this is more useful for things like wildlife photos) but didn't want to rule out the possibility of using it. I wasn't sure if there were any decent quality multi-purpose lens kits that would be recommended if any at all. Basically, I want a good lens kit to start out with that can really help me learn the technical aspects, that doesn't have to be completely high end but doesn't suffer too much in quality. My price range is about 1000-1200 max. 

Any feedback would be appreciated!


----------



## Overread (Jan 7, 2013)

Lets have a look at the core of what you want from the setup:

Low light - indoor - night time - cityscapes and architecture. 

Now those features would generally suggest that what you're after is a camera body with a high usable ISO rating whilst also not really having much demand upon high end auto focus nor upon a high FPS. In fact the subjects also suggest that a larger recording area (ie larger sensor) and thus wider angle of view (the lenses "feel" like they have a shorter focal length as compared to what you're used to with the 1.6crop rebel camera). 

I would suggest that a second hand 5D (a fullframe camera body) would be a suitable option to consider upgrading your setup to. Combine that with an affordable prime lens (the 50mm f1.4 I think might fit into your budget with the 5D used camera body - however I'm not 100% certain as I'm not in the USA). 

That would give you a very high end camera body as well as a good quality lens. Indoor shooting will work well with the 50mm on the fullframe camera body, you might also feel that an 85mm prime lens at some point as well.


----------



## meluveitie (Jan 7, 2013)

Overread,

Thanks for your input! I saw the 5D's going for between $1500-$3000, are you talking about a used Mark I? I've seen those for a bit lower...:
http://www.amazon.com/Canon-5D-Digital-Camera-Body/dp/B0007Y791C/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

Is that something you were talking about?


----------



## Overread (Jan 7, 2013)

Yep that would be the 5D camera body I mentioned - the second hand prices would be fair, whilst the other prices are somewhat inflated because its now out of production (and honestly you could get a 5DII or 5DIII for some of those prices they are looking for an older 5D). 

Remember if you get the 5D it has a 35 mm sensor (same size as 35mm film) and that means that any EFS lenses you have won't work upon it; however all EF lenses will (just as they also work on crop sensor bodies).


----------



## meluveitie (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you -- That sounds good. Do you think I should shoot for the Mark II then? Also, would the prime lens by the only lens I need to start with?


----------



## Overread (Jan 7, 2013)

If you can afford the 5DMII then go for it, however remember that unless you already have an EF lens you'll also need to budget for one of them as well. 

As for what lens that is a tricky question. There are many options and often there is no "right answer" but a range of choices depending upon the situation and budget that you have. The 50mm f1.8 is often recommended because its good quality optics with a cheap price (although the build quality and AF are rather poor because of the cheap price). The 50mm f1.4 is a higher grade lens (not vastly superior optically, but very superior in build and focusing quality) and a good starting option.  Note that the Sigma 50mm f1.4 is a good option to consider as well, its a newer lens and has an improved optical setup which make it superior to hte current canon offering. 

That said long term you might find that you want to have longer or shorter lenses as well; you might even want to consider some good quality zooms such as the 24-105mm f4 IS L and the 24-70mm f2.8 L (there is a MII of this lens out now and the original is out of production and only sold second hand). Sadly these additional options are pricey and thus won't fit with a new camera into your current budget.


----------

